# Indoor draw weight?



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I was talking to one of the top female shooters here (she a Coach also) and asked if the target guys here shoot the same poundage indoors and she said yes, some even up the poundage for training ready for outdoor season.


I've normally lower mine from 42# to 36#(Barebow Stringwalking), for me the logic is I can refine my form a little better through the winter, I don't shoot as many times during the week as in the Summer months. The only disadvantage I see is in the Spring it takes maybe 3-4 weeks to properly settle back into the higher draw weight. Although with the warmer weather I'm already shooting the Field range with my higher draw weight.

I seem to struggle indoors, I not sure if the lighting or a confidence thing but find it much harder/longer to settle on aim, so the lighter draw gives me just a little more control and time to feel comfortable. I'm fairly happy with my scores, not top level but respectable, mid 280's on 300 round and consistent mid 530's on 18m. 




Just wondering what others do here, is my logic sound in dropping weight or am I holding myself back?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

the only drawback with lighter bows for me is the release may not be as crisp vs a heavier one...

i suggest you try some lighter wt bows and choose the weight which can still give you a smooth release and good trajectory at the distances you plan to shot--ie--18m and 25m for indoor..

in my case my 26# long limbs with 29-30# on my fingers fit the bill and my form has also improved a bit...

the only drawback is i have to again get used to my 32# medium limbs with 34-35# on my fingers when i start competing in outdoor shoots...


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

steve morley said:


> I was talking to one of the top female shooters here (she a Coach also) and asked if the target guys here shoot the same poundage indoors and she said yes, some even up the poundage for training ready for outdoor season.
> ........


Yes, it is quite nomal to use the Winter indoor shooting to increase the poundage to be ready for the outdoor season. I drive my students (any age) among increase in poundage during winter, as only shooting indoor in controlled environment you can properly manage such increase (if you have of course enough hours of indoor training availble). Bythe way, if you don't need to increase poundage, at least do not decrease it. It takes usually a couple of months to manage properly +2# difference, and outdoor season (at least here) is just 5 months long...


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

I find my barebow to be a handful indoors with a lower draw weight. 

For me it holds better and i release better at my full weight.
I've had to drop a few pounds recently and so i dropped 8lb so when i come up to my new weight it will feel heavier by comparison.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I think it's a bad idea to change at this stage of the Indoor season but next season I will try and shoot the same weight all year. 

At the moment I seem to have much tighter groups with 42# but I'm having issues holding/stuck slightly right on the Indoor face, it's difficult with 36#, even harder with 42#, must be a mental block or just lack of confidence. Not an issue of Field/3D targets.


Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i agree that it's always better to shoot the same bow..and even arrows..for both indoor and outdoor...

but as i got older--am 70--i just couldn't comfortably handle my heavier poundage set-ups anymore...


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

I shoot whatever comfortable weight specially indoors..my main goal is to have fun!
come outdoor season, I shoot in the garage everyday to bulkup. no big deal. after 4-5 weeks my body settles
to the main weight usually 6lbs.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I wound the limbs in 2# to 38# to close the weight gap on the 42# K7's, groups are still tidy. I have to consider my age also, 53 this year and need to find that comfort zone because when you pull something it just takes that much longer to heal.


5-6 years ago I was shooting 50# Longbows, when I switched to Recurve I dropped the weight, mainly because it can be -25C in the winter, just so easy to tear/pull something outside in those temps. I shoot outside all year as I only get to our Indoor range 3 times a month. We own the range but Katrin is there Coaching and I'm watching our small kids, it's so packed now when I do go, I normally go before lessons otherwise just no room on the shooting line.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Steve - 

After the outdoor season, I can drop as mush as 10# for winter/form work. 
Then by January, I start rebuilding back to the outdoor weight.
During the outdoor season, I don't change weights, except for certain training exercises that I described in another thread.

and yes, as I get older the outdoor weights are getting a little lighter...

Viper1 out.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

I think it would matter what your priorities are, whether indoor is an end in itself or more for outdoor prep. Last year I was really more concerned with getting ready for outdoor tournaments during the winter, and with our weather here I was outside practicing half the time -- on weekends (only because it's too dark to shoot outside after work during the week), did our local winter series, a 900 in California, etc. I did a handful of indoor tournaments but if I needed form work or was doing strength exercises to build DW I didn't care if it hurt my indoor score (though I did try to do as well as I could and got a couple Oly PRs). If indoor is more of an end in itself I could see where one might be less inclined to risk the added weight. Indoor is more of a focus this year and while I did make a slight DW jump in December I haven't touched it since and won't before season end. I am working on form stuff per my coach but I think it boils down to how much do you care or are you really using this season to prepare for something else.

I have slapped another 2# on the bow on a windy outdoor day.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

My focus this year is WA Field champs in Dublin, I will shoot in Finland (Timo Leskinen said he would help me out) and maybe Swedish Field champs as prep for this world tourney, I've kept shooting my Field weight through the winter months (just not Indoors) so the switch should be fairly smooth.

Dublin isn't until Oct so plenty of time to physically prepare, the hardest part for me is experience as it's mostly IFAA experience and very little WA Field experience. Looking forward to the challenges ahead though.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I've never thought of going up in weight during the winter but then, like you, the years are moving on so I have adjusted my poundage down a little anyway. I dropped right down to 26# this year to carry out some major form changes. The weight was great for that but the release was hard to get crisp. I'm back up to my normal 36# indoor limbs now but they felt like 80# at first. It took about 3 weeks to get used to them again. I plan on shooting 40# for field and 3D this year, maybe with a longbow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hammer08 (Aug 28, 2012)

I've been ranging from 35-37lbs with different setups this winter. I'll go back to 38-39 for outdoor.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

steve morley said:


> Dublin isn't until Oct


Just be careful, last week in Sept/beginning of Oct.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Good question. In my case I have to work back up to hunting weight. I shoot 30# Indoor Winter (Vegas), 38-44# stringwalking field and 50+ pounds by the fall.


----------

